# Greece out of the US VWP?



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

I was reading an article on Friday's (29 January 2016) _Times_ newspaper titled 'Passport forgeries threaten to end visa-free travel to US'. It stated that the US is worried about 'a surge in the number of counterfeit passport traded on the black market' and the US State Department gave five EU countries, including Greece, until Monday 1st February 2016 to 'prove that they can control the trade [in counterfeit passports]'. 

Just wonder how the Greeks would react to Greece's possible removal from the US Visa Waiver Program (VWP)? 

Passport forgeries threaten to end visa-free travel to US | The Times


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

They are weird. Given that, apart from the Native Americans, they are a land of immigrants. I was turned back many years ago as they thought I was going to work there. Took a good couple of years before I could get another visa.
Should have told them I was descended from one of the Pilgrim Fathers whose coach broke down on the way to the Mayflower and he missed the boat.


----------

